# Retiring to Paphos



## oakleys (Jun 1, 2008)

HI, could anyone point me to the best resources as they are thinking of retiring to Paphos. My father has a medical condition which warrants 3 monthly injections and he wonders if he will have to finance these ? Also any other general info would be great ! thanks


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, Take a look at my link below it has imfo and links to the health depts ect
If you cant see ask there.
Tricia


----------

